# Blue Stuck Pixel On New Samsung Monitor



## TechnoHolic (Jan 4, 2013)

I've purchased a new samsung LED monitor on 1-1-2013,but i'm so unlucky.. there is a super-tiny blue stuck pixel in the right side..it is noticeable when a black screen applied as wallpaper and on "check signal status" with full brightness and contrast.. *is it really true that this stuck pixel are temporary ?..or they can cause other pixels stuck which are adjacent to it ?*..after some readings on this issue finally ringed up samsung customer care this evening..they replied me that these will disappear after few days or weeks..though they have registered my complain and arranged a technical support to my place..they denied to replace the product..(it is 4 days old)
anyone had this particular issue please put your experience here..this may neutralize my craziness..


----------



## Indirajayan (Jan 5, 2013)

*"there is a super-tiny blue stuck pixel in the right side."*

Where it is in right side?Top,middle or bottom?.If it's in extreme side(close to frame/panel)then,it's tolerable.

*is it really true that this stuck pixel are temporary ?..or they can cause other pixels stuck which are adjacent to it ?
*

I am not sure,but the link will help you to know more.

Defective pixel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most of new monitors have stuck(bright)pixels.When buying a new,always check the monitor condition on the shop itself running few minutes.You could claim for replacement because of LED.Thanks!

Is yours LED monitor or LED back-lit LCD?Thanks!


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 5, 2013)

Use the "Dead Pixel Checker" Software to analyze the screen properly. Go to the shop from where you got it and claim your warranty. Take a friend with you who can argue well.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 5, 2013)

Indirajayan said:


> *"there is a super-tiny blue stuck pixel in the right side."*
> 
> Where it is in right side?Top,middle or bottom?.If it's in extreme side(close to frame/panel)then,it's tolerable.



Yeah, it is in the extreme side,1 or 1.5 inch from the right side of the frame..It's tolerable..i'm not facing any issue right now..
It's *invisible* in different pc operation..and if i adjust the brightness and contrast to suitable state it's not even visible on black wallpaper...
i'm worried about any pixel spreading in long run..
if this not happen then i can stay with it.
Have you ever heard about stuck pixel spreading problem..(not from internet).
Anyway it's Samsung S20B300B Samsung 20 inch LED - S20B300B Monitor: Flipkart.com
Thanks for your sooner reply.



rajnusker said:


> Use the "Dead Pixel Checker" Software to analyze the screen properly. Go to the shop from where you got it and claim your warranty. Take a friend with you who can argue well.



purchased from a local shop..they are saying that it's not possible for them to replace the monitor..(even offered some money as freight and other expenses but they denied) they told me to contact the CC to get a tech-visit..he mentioned that only distributor and samsung technician can replace a whole unit..and it is not a ded pixel it's a stuck pixel which is always blue.
thanks...


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 8, 2013)

Got it replaced from the retailer after a long journey.....i think there is no issues on the new one till now..
thanks for your input guys..
##Mod's can close this thread...


----------

